# We return victorious



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well you have all heard the good news but I've been told that you expect a full report.
We just returned yesterday from a 2 week trip back up to Ohio (and neighboring states) and quite frankly, it could not have gone any better.
Fisher was entered in two Master tests...Presque Isle at Hambden, OH, and Western New York just east of Buffalo. He had three legs, needed two but had never passed two in a row before, so while I REALLY REALLY REALLY wanted to pass both I wasn't exactly banking on it.
The test prior to this was when he had broken and failed, and I was very worried about that. So I entered WNY and decided, okay, if Fisher is good and minds his manners in Hambden, we'll go to NY the next weekend.
Well, Fisher was very, very good.
So here's the scenarios for the two tests:
#1 Hambden
First series was a land triple, blind and honor. First two marks of the triple were simple enough, the go bird was long and downhill, really not a bad mark but clearly the judges did not take into account one very important factor when setting it up the night before. The mark went from west to east and at 8:00 a.m. the morning of the test you were looking DIRECTLY into the sun on that mark. The mark was set up as a hand-thrown bird against a tree line. It was in the shade. Try marking a hand-thrown bird in the shade while looking straight at the sun!!! It was nearly impossible to see, I could hardly hold my eyes open to look at it. The judges even said "Well that mark will be a lot easier to see later on in the morning." Well that's nice, I ran fourth!!!! So being very concerned with not only that mark but my dog keeping his furry butt on the ground, I decided I needed him planted looking at the middle mark so he wouldn't have to turn much (butt leaving ground) and could get a good look at that go bird. My fault as he never saw the first bird go down, but he DID see the go-bird, sun and all, and pinned it. Came back for the right hand bird, lined him up and I could tell he wasn't committed to it, this was the bird he didn't see. He back-sided the gun and I gave him a chance to go back on the other side of the gun and find it but when it became obvious he wasn't I had to handle him to the bird. Came back and stepped on the middle mark. Hated to burn a handle in the first series but ya gotta do what ya gotta do. The blind was a cut little blind between the middle and left marks, sideways across a fading slope of a hill. Fisher took a beautiful line and right when I thought he was going to line it he took a turn and I had to blow the whistle, I think he took two casts to get there. 
Second series was a land-water double and double blind. Go bird was simple in-and-out across a small bit of water, memory bird was interesting, a shortish mark but the bird was thrown so severely angle-back the dog had to run within 5 feet of the gunner's holding blind to get it. Yikes, I was worried about that one. Fisher picked up the go bird, I spent a lot of time lining him up perfect for the memory bird, sent him and he knew just where it was. First blind was to the outside of that memory bird across the water and diagonal up the side of a hill, tricky if you let the dog get caught up in high cover to the bottom of the hill, or stuck back in the AOF of the memory bird. Fisher did a lovely job and I think took about 3 casts to it. 2nd blind was straight across the little pond, between two trees ("goalpost") at the shore and straight up the hill, under the arc of the go-bird. I handled Fisher once in the water to get him lined up between the trees, he was taking such a perfect line to the blind once he got up the hill, I couldn't believe it, I stopped him for no reason! What was I thinking! Luckily he handled great and took my cast to the bird. The judges laughed at me for that one. As I said I ran 4th, and didn't think the blinds were too difficult, but 40-something dogs later I realize that Fisher did a VERY good job with them compared to a lot of the other dogs, so I knew we were sitting pretty.
Third series was ANOTHER double on water, a walk up. Was nervous about the walk-up as that has caused Fisher to break in practice, but he was a very good boy, was steady, and picked up both marks without incident. Pass #4!!!!! 
My good friend and training partner, Kristin, earned her first Master pass that day as well, with Sophie.
So the next day I called and got a hotel room for New York, and the heat was on. We trained water blinds in the lily pads on Tuesday, brush-up T drills on Wednesday, and a very short training session on Thursday, two marks on land. Friday we drove to Buffalo and Saturday morning saw us out in a field in rural western NY.
#2 Wolcottsville, NY
First series was a walk-up land double with flyer go-bird, blind and diversion bird. Fisher did the walkup fine and was steady, got the go-bird easily, I thought he didn't see the memory bird as it was an awkward throw coming out of a treeline with no visible gunning station, but he lined up for it and stepped on it. The blind was a tough one ---- between the marks, tight past the AOF of the right-hand memory bird and tight past the back-side of the flyer station on the left. FISHER LINED IT, we got a round of applause!  Picked up the diversion bird coming back from the blind and we were clean to the 2nd series.
Second series was a land-water double and double blind.
First I will mention that while we were standing under the judge's tent waiting for the test dog to run, someone behind me yelled "SNAKE!!!!" and at that instant I felt something brush against my ankle, looked down and a sizable black snake was making its way through the crowd to get back to the water. I screeched and jumped about five feet!!! LOL Judges had a good laugh at that.
Anyways this was an interesting setup, there was a large round pond to the right with an island not far off shore. We ran from a raised path/dike on the left, and the land sloped down and leveled off against the pond, ahead and to the right. They had two gunners but essentially a mom & pop marking setup, with the memory bird shot WAY out into the pond near the island and the go bird on the land in the low-lying area between the dike and the water. Fisher picked up the land mark clean, sent him to the water and when he got in the water he stopped and doubled back a few feet toward the shore, there were high cat tails against the shore and clearly a lot of dragback scent. I waited him out, the water was chest-high and he left the shore and slogged out toward the bird. I could see the bird plain as day but clearly he did not. Fisher got on the island and was hunting for it, he got back in the water in the direction of the bird, I thought he would see it, but when he started to go back to the island I had to stop him and put him on the bird. One quick handle was all it took, he was only about 10 yards from it but I figured a quick handle was better than the dog slogging all over hell and back to find it. 
The water blind was a shoreline affair under the arc of the water mark, Fisher took a fat line into the water, two over casts and he took a beautiful line right to the bird, never trying to beach early. Second blind was straight down the dike, very tempting for the dogs to follow the hill down off the dike, Fisher took two straight back casts to get to it, he handled both blinds beautifully. I knew we had a triple coming in the last series but his blinds were excellent so far so that was going for us.
Third series sure enough was a triple, and an...."interesting"....one at that. We were on the other side of the huge pond, which was just a big circle but had a finger jutting out. We ran from the crook of the finger, so the water was open to our right and the land to our left. We basically were looking straight down the shore and the judges set up an inline triple with marks at about 75 yards, 40 yards and 10 yards!!!! That last bird was a hand-thrown duck right in your face with a big splash in the water. The other two birds were angle back into the weeds along the shore, in line with each other. Oh lord, Fisher please be steady. The judges told us two things: They expected dogs to handle on at least one mark, and that they were going to release us the second that last bird hit the water. Well guess what, the JUDGES FORGOT TO RELEASE ME!!! Fisher sat there still as a stone for TEN SECONDS after the bird hit the water, and finally one of the judges said, "Oh!!! -- DOG!!!" and I let him go. Guess all that steady training paid off!! When he was coming back with it I could hear the judges saying "I thought you were going to call dog" "No I thought you were" etc etc -- SHEESH!!!! 
I sent Fisher for the next bird, which was totally his call as it was the same line to both the long and middle birds. He got out of the water about even with the middle gunner, ran along the shore and picked up the long bird. Came back the same path. Sent him out again, he got out basically the same spot and instead of going right to get the middle bird, started to go left of the holding blind toward land. I stopped him, and again, a quick handled onto the middle bird.
So there ya go, only one triple, two handles on marks, judges said they expect a handle, but beautiful blinds and the dog clearly knew there where each bird was...........I honored off lead as the last thing but wasn't about to celebrate until I had that ribbon in hand. 

*Well no sweat, back at headquarters they called #15 and gave us a ribbon, and that made Fisher a Master Hunter, GRCA Dual Dog Hall of Fame, and the 14th CH-UD-MH golden in history, all owner-trained and -handled!!!!!!!
I am elated to say the least and still can't believe we did it. 
This is the culmination of 8 years of training, traveling, studying, blood, burns, sweat, tears, heartache, triumph, friends, nay-sayers, a lot of money, a lot of time, and one really, really good dog.*

Thank you all for your online support!!! 

What's next? We'll keep training and will continue to run in master, hopefully qualifying for next year's Master National. I am very excited for the GRCA National next month. I have many people urging me to go for an OTCH but I also have Slater who is really advancing in his field work, and other dogs to show in breed. We'll see. In the meantime Fisher is basking in his glory and getting lots of extra treats. 

Here's Fisher on Monday:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> *Well no sweat, back at headquarters they called #15 and gave us a ribbon, and that made Fisher a Master Hunter, GRCA Dual Dog Hall of Fame, and the 14th CH-UD-MH golden in history, all owner-trained and -handled!!!!!!!*
> *I am elated to say the least and still can't believe we did it. *
> 
> *This is the culmination of 8 years of training, traveling, studying, blood, burns, sweat, tears, heartache, triumph, friends, nay-sayers, a lot of money, a lot of time, and one really, really good dog.*


*A lot of the details went right over my head as somebody who knows zilch about hunt. But I do get this part and am thrilled for the breed. Maybe this will get more people to breed smart, able, and beautiful goldens who can go anywhere with their owners. Plus get more breeder/owners to take on all sports with their goldens instead of shying away from 'wasting' the money.  *


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

So thrilled for you...you set a great example Anney!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That is so fantastic. What a HUGE compliment! Never believe the naysayers--work hard and play hard!


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

What a fantastic accomplishment--Congratulations! It all pays off in the end!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That is SOOOOOOO awesome! Congrats again! Very inspiring


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That was fun to read. I wish I could have seen him run, I'll bet I would have had goosebumps. You two are awesome, and I hope to be seeing more about you guys in the GRN! Congratulations *CH-UD-MH Fisher and Anney*.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations Anney now on to ***. You can't stop at MH. You ain't done yet girl.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Most of it went over my head too, except for the ribbon award. Congratulations to you both. What an excellent team you are!

As a competitive horsewoman, I can appreciate your hard work and years of dedication to your sport. It's what keeps us young!

Again, heartfelt congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't possibly say enough good things about you and Fisher. Congratulations doesn't begin to cover it. I am so very, very proud of you guys. Way to go!


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Anney, you and the Fishy boy ROCK. Time for the white coat. You need to get him a ** or even better a ***. That would fit nice with the rest of the crazy letters you have around his name. Time to train up a notch. Fisher will love it.
Jim


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*Congratulations!!!*

Anney,
Congratulations on all the love and dedication you've given to Fisher. Sounds like he's given it back to you times ten! You all are an inspiring team. All the best!



K9-Design said:


> *This is the culmination of 8 years of training, traveling, studying, blood, burns, sweat, tears, heartache, triumph, friends, nay-sayers, a lot of money, a lot of time, and one really, really good dog.*
> 
> Here's Fisher on Monday:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Anney what a wonderful experience. Congratulations about your successes. I am truly happy for you.

Fisher I hope you get a prime rib steak for all your hard work.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Didn't quite get all that, but the elation in the text was inspiring, to say the least. Congratulations, and I hope you will get even more prizes with this fantastic dog!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Well done Anney! I know the pond you were on at WNY--Breeze lined a sidehill blind along that dike!

So speaking of Master Nationals, The Canadian National Master is in Ontario next year....and all AKC MH dogs have to do to qualify is pass two CKC MH tests in the qualifying year. Finish it and you get to put the letters NMH before his name on his CKC pedigree...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Simply INCREDIBLE!!! I feel immensely proud and I did nothing!! :doh:Guess it is the "familial" thing. 
Can't wait to see you, Fisher, Slater and the rest of the "family" next month in Georgia!! :wavey:


----------

